# Marantz SR6008 Zone 2 INOP



## Rebel_Raven (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello,

I've been in and out of the industry for the past 15 years and I'm stumped by this one...

I've recently tried to set up Zone 2 on my Marantz SR 6008 but it seems that it refuses to pass or process audio from my smart TV (Pandora) via Fiber Optics out to my zone 2 speakers which are banana plugged into the zone 2/rear R/L speaker plugs. I read a post with a similar concern but had a bit trouble extracting the information I needed from the resolution.

I've confirmed that I had the zone 2 settings set to PCM on the audio pass-through versus "Through" which I thought should have solved the problem, however it's not working. The only source I can get the zone 2 speakers to play from is the one that's connected to my universal Bluetooth input which is an analog signal. Should the system be able to process the audio out to my zone 2 speakers? If so, how do I get it to work?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

zone 2 must use analog inputs only....this is an industry standard .. I suggest you buy an inexpensive DAC to convert to analog or use analog out from smart TV ...

http://www.amazon.com/D3-Digital-Converter-Optical-Toslink/dp/B005K2TXMO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434307449&sr=8-1&keywords=dac&pebp=1434307451397&perid=E3667CB772D3490CB29C


----------

